# Pierre Jurieu on image worship and Jewish evangelism



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2020)

The Worship of Images is a Practise of all most opposite to the Spirit of _Christianism,_ and the most contrary to the dignity of Man. It’s to do great wrong to a Man, to oblige him to humble himself before _Wood_ and _Stone,_ which are so far below him.

Men should not flatter themselves: It’s the great Scandal of the _Jew,_ he hath Images in abhorrence; and when he looks on Christian Religion, on that side, he conceives a mortal aversion from it. So we cannot imagine that to be a small Affair, an Article which retards that great Work of the Conversion of the _Jews,_ without which the Church will never be perfect. ...

For the reference, see Pierre Jurieu on image worship and Jewish evangelism.


----------

